# Docks et Desktops



## bluevelvert (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un petit utilitaire sympa me permettant de créer différents Docks en fonction de mes besoins.  

Je me demandais s'il existe un utilitaire permettant d'attacher un Dock spécifique (ex: dock graphique --> desktop 1, dock office --> desktop 2) ?

Merci.

Je ne sais pas, mais ce que je sais, c'est qu'il existe un forum dédié à ce genre de question, mais que ça n'est pas "Applicatiions". On déménage.


----------

